# Bauplan: Arkanitdrachling



## Tarrion (5. Oktober 2007)

so hi erstmal hoff mir kann jemand helfen 

laut buffed droppt der Kobaltblauer Magiewirker den Bauplan: Arkanitdrachling 
binn jetz ca 6 stunden am farmen und die haben biss jetzt ca 8x Muster: Robe der Winternacht 
und 7x Rezept: Großer Arkanschutztrank gedroopt wollt mal fragen 
wie lange ihr gebraucht habt bis das ding gedroppt ist.

mfg Tarrion


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

1x, und zwar im Ah^^
nee mal im Ernst, farm Ihn lieber nicht, lass ihn dir von nem anderm Ingi bauen, du wirst nur blöde beim Farmen, und da Winterspring nun mal leider kein Farmgebiet mehr ist, wirst du ihn auch so gut wie nicht mehr als Bauplan im AH bekommen.
frag halt einfach mal hier im FOrum ob ihn einer auf deinem Server bauen kann.


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Oktober 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> 1x, und zwar im Ah^^
> nee mal im Ernst, farm Ihn lieber nicht, lass ihn dir von nem anderm Ingi bauen, du wirst nur blöde beim Farmen, und da Winterspring nun mal leider kein Farmgebiet mehr ist, wirst du ihn auch so gut wie nicht mehr als Bauplan im AH bekommen.
> frag halt einfach mal hier im FOrum ob ihn einer auf deinem Server bauen kann.




auf ambossar war der plan drin für 149g bieten 300 sk

lohnt sich das teil überhaupt?


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

Oha, son Hammerpreis?
jain es lohnt sich (nicht)
also als es nur bis lvl 60 ging, war es nen schickes Teil, da er doch guten Damage gemacht hat, und er stackt Feuerpuffer bis 3x mal was je +75 Feuerdamage bringt, also für mages sehr interessant gewesen.

Heute: eher nur noch nutzlose Spielerei, aber als ingi will man den halt einfach mal bauen, ist ja nen echtes Schmuckstück der Ingeneurskunst.
hab ihn gestern bei dem ersten Riesenboss in Ulda benutzt als ich ne Gruppe gezogen hab. hat zusammen mit dem kampfhuhn den Boss alleine geplätte, nur mein pet hat mit knurren und standardangriff und Knurren getankt.

Aber zum Thema teure Rezepte im AH:
des öfteren habe ich das so gehandelt:
merkt euch einfach wer das rezept ins Ah gestellt hat, schreibt Ihm einen Brief, daß ers euch per Nachnahme schicken soll für Preis X wenn ers im AH nicht los wird, schreibt halt auch dazu warum ihr den Preis nehmt:

Beispiel Krachbummroboter: war für 100-200g im ah:
welchen nutzen hat er? Keinen außer Spaß, man brauch ja auch erst nen andern Ingi der so ein Teil hat um überhaupt was damit anfangen zu können udn für bissle Spaß 200g ausgeben ist ja wohl nen witz:
wobei wnen man mla nen andern >Ingi hat und irgendwo nen duell macht staunen die Leute schon ^^

also sah mein Brief so aus:

Hallo XYZ

Ich würde dir gerne den Bauplan des Krachbummroboters für 40g abkaufen falls du Ihn im Ah nicht los wirst, denn er sit eigentlich nicht viel Wert, da man ihn sich nur selbst bauen kann. Man kann ihn weder an andere Spieler/Ingeneure verkaufen, noch hat er einen Sinnvollen Effekt. ledilich wenn 2 Ingeneure einen benutzen bekämpfen sie sich gegeneinander, udn kein Ingi gitb dafür 100g aus um ab und an diesen Spaß zu haben.

MfG
Grimmrog

ich hab mir so schon einige rezepte weitaus billiger geholt als sie im AH waren, denn

erstens:
richten sich alle die den bauplan haben nach den Preisen im AH, udn die sagen leider oft nicht viel aus, als daß sie zu teuer sind

zweitens:
haben viele Leute keine Ahnung von ingeneurskunst und wissen nicht wozu die teile da sind also sagt es Ihnen.

drittens: Sie werden zu so einem hohen Preis soetwas nutzloses meist nicht los, und stellens vielleicht nur 2-3 mal ins Ah udn verkaufen es dann Frustriert beim Händler, und mit so einem Brief gibt man Ihnen die möglichkeit, Es doch für mehr Geld als beim Händler los zu werden, wenn sies trotz mehrmaligem hineinstellen nicht los werden.

ich habe auf diesem weg auch die Heiltrankeinspritzung 60g billiger bekommen als im AH (hat mich 40g gekostet statt 100).

Es gehört halt ein bischen Händlerisches geschick dazu und auch glück, daß der ander auch etwas normalen Menschenverstand besitzt, und nicht zu gierig ist, wovon ich jetzt mla bei allen leuten ausgeh

Wobei die ja mit patch 2.3 teurer wird, weil man diese dann ja auch an nicht Ingeneure verkaufen können soll, also seht zu, daß ihr noch günstig rankommt, mit dem Teil (sofern man günstig an Tränke/leder rankommt, oder nen gutes Trinkgeld vereinbart) können wir endlich mal 
etwas Geld verdienen.


----------



## WolfyWolf (31. Oktober 2007)

Heiltrankeinspritzung hat einfach wer für bieten reingestellt und jetzt ist es für 50G meins!^^Gott sei dank bevor sich rumgesprochen hat, was der ab 2.3 wert sein wird


----------



## Vatenkeist (1. November 2007)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Heiltrankeinspritzung hat einfach wer für bieten reingestellt und jetzt ist es für 50G meins!^^Gott sei dank bevor sich rumgesprochen hat, was der ab 2.3 wert sein wird



hab die manatrankeinspritzung für 60g bieten bekommen sowie 1 bauplan heiltrankeinspritzung von gilde geschenkt bekommen ^^

wenn man die vk kann mit 2.3 wirds bombe weil das auf jeden fall eine potentielle cash cow ist sofern man n trankbrauer in der hinterhand hat.


----------



## niggiboy (2. November 2007)

kann mich einer mal kurz ueber die heiltrankeinspritzung auklaeren bitte... ich check den sinn nicht!

was spricht dafuer das ding mit teuren mats zu erstellen? 
kann man nicht gleich einfach normale heiltraenke benutzen?
oder hat das ding irgendwelche vorteile wie zum bsp
keinen cooldown, andere spieler heilen koennen, etc?
kann man das ding den wieder aufladen? oder ist es schrott nach den 20 traenken?

und @wolfywolf: warum wird das rezept so viel mehr wert sein nach 2.3?

greetZ, nick


----------



## WolfyWolf (2. November 2007)

Beantworte es dir doch selbst: Was hat man immer? Richtig, Platzmangel im Inventar!
Wenn du jetzt mal auf Vorrat kaufst, dann hat man 4 Stacks a 5 Tränke pro Sorte, also insgesamt 20 Mana und 20 Heiltränke. Das sind ACHT Slots, die dafür drauf gehen, grade beim Farmen ist der Platz doch immer knapp.

Als Ingi hat man nun den Vorteil quasi einen 20er Stack pro Sorte rumzuschleppen, das sind nur Zwei Slots! So musst du nicht nach jedem Raid neue Tränke einkaufen!


----------



## Grimmrog (2. November 2007)

genau der einzige Vorteil liegt darin, mehr Tränke mit sich rumschleppen zu können.

P.S. es sind übrigens KEINE Aufladungen der Heiltrankeinspritzung, ihr könntet diese auch einzeln verkaufen, so kann man also quasi seinen angeissenen Stack auffüllen wenn man welche kaufen will, bzw man kann den Stakc voll machen und den rest auf der Bank lassen.


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Ich war mehrmals Farmen... insgesamt wohl schon 12stunden... ca 20 von Rezept:Großen Arkanschutztrank und ka vielleicht 10 von diesem raren schneiderei muster... aber kein Bauplan.. naja.... bisher hab ich jedes Rezept gefarmt bekomm... (4std Teufelseisengewehr, 1,5std Khoriumzielfernrohr) warum brauch man so lang für dan Drachling???

aber ich bleib dran, sofern ich bock und zeit finde...


----------



## Grimmrog (6. November 2007)

naja lass dir den drachling halt von nem andern Ingi bauen wenn er den  bauplan hat (klar man will ja eigentlich imemr, daß d steht, daß er von einem selbst gebaut ist, udn auch die innere Perfektion verlangt ja daß man alle Pläne hat^^)
aber so ist das weitaus weniger stressig.

"1,5std Khoriumzielfernrohr" boah ich hasse euch alle XD"


bin bei ca 5h und habs noch immer net, und das muss man bei manaschmeide Duro farmen, udn dropt nur bei dens chützen, oder irre ich mich und hab die ganze Zeit umsonst gefarmt?


----------



## Aribef (7. November 2007)

Jo bei manaschmiede duro ist es mir auch gedropt bei den jagdschützen... bei den bogenschützen hab ichs erst gar nicht versucht... ich bin immer einmal um duro rum gerant... angefangen mit dem weg von dem man kommt, dann rechts rum weiter wo auch dieser schwarz gekleidete rum läuft, dann weiter rum um die schmiede da stehen auch nochmal recht verlassen ca 5stk (da ist es mir dann gedropt xD) joa und dann weiter bis zu dem punkt wo sie vor so einem eingang setehn, dann ist der anfangs-weg wieder gespawnt und so weiter.. ging recht entspannend.. wenn mans so bezeichnen kann xD


----------



## Grimmrog (7. November 2007)

Dann hat ich bisher einfach nie luck, oh man das nervt -.-
naja dann farm ich weiter wenns neue patch kommt, momentan ist mir die lust vergangen.


----------

